# LGB F-7 A-B-A set under MTH DCS Protosound 2



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Been taking full advantage of my vacation... just completed my first LGB F-7 set to convert.

Each A unit has a DCS protosound board. The B-unit has been wired in using the exisiting wiring connectors and harnesses to pass track power and speaker sound from one of the A units. There is of course a slightly lower volume level on the A that drives both the A and B unit speakers. All three engines now have lights in the shell to shine light out the round windows on the side. The original B unit switch now turns those lights on and off. (same for the A units except they retained their original function) The B Unit also now has factory LGB wheel power pickups(I had a set of LGB brushes on hand). All three units now pass and share track power. The B unit can be oriented either way and still function properly/safely. The A unit that doesn't pass sound has its 4 wire connector removed off the back so there is no confusion on which A unit passes the sound. Each A unit has a volume potentiometer in the original hole provided and is a perfect fit. 

This sound file didn't have the cab light circuit activated (it did have the loudest volume of the ones I tested which is why we selected it) so I left the cab light wired into the existing LGB light circuits. Decided to leave the number board lights wired into the LGB circuits. 

Because of the motorblock design I did have to cut power to one axle on one truck on each engine. This was easily compensated for by adding weight over that truck. (less than 2 lbs)

Each A unit originally pulled 2 lbs in the initial pull tests and after being allowed to spin it's wheels a bit they scuffed up and the traction level jumped to about 4lbs. After conversion they still pull 4 lbs.... so actually the set can pull twice what it did when I got it. The weight is distributed such that both sets of trucks slip at the same time so it's properly load balanced.

Do note that the sound isn't quite as loud as it sounds in the video. 


Video 1
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video1_3000kbs.wmv - 60mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video1_1000kbs.wmv - 21mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video1_400kbs.wmv - 7mb

Video 2
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video2_3000kbs.wmv - 54mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video2_1000kbs.wmv - 19mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video2_400kbs.wmv - 6mb

Video 3
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video3_3000kbs.wmv - 48mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video3_1000kbs.wmv - 16mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/LGB_F7_ABA-121908_Video3_400kbs.wmv - 5mb


This set looks good in the warbonnet scheme. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics from the install.

B unit with the new lights:









B unit with the new lights:









Original speaker grill (too small and restrictive)









New opening for the new speaker


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, Wow that is SWEET!! Nice clean conversion and the interior lights are a really nice touch...








I always kinda like those big 'ol LGB F7's but I never bought any.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray, as Chuck says... SWEET








so this means that my genisis's can be converted!!!!!!! hmmmmmmmm im going broke thinking about it...
Nick...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, Glad to see that your back to posting...









You mean that you only have one LGB Genesis


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck, i have 2 engines and 14 amfleet cars with 2 amtrak 50ft box cars...phase 5 paint these are really cool cars ive had them for a couple of years and done nothing with them till now. just received my order from china with 400 little people to populate the cars 1/25th scale of course for these cars.....








Nick..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/01/2009 10:44 AM
Chuck, i have 2 engines and 14 amfleet cars with 2 amtrak 50ft box cars...phase 5 paint these are really cool cars ive had them for a couple of years and done nothing with them till now. just received my order from china with 400 little people to populate the cars 1/25th scale of course for these cars.....








Nick..



Wow, 400 people?! You sure you need that many? I mean since you're only going to be able to get one person per seat you may have some extras.








This will be great to see once you get them populated as I really liked what you did with the Heavyweights. The video was great too, you should do that same thing again with these cars. 


Raymond


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what did 400 people cost and where did you get them?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick[/b]
*Since I was able to figure-it-out, I am sure that Raymond can!!!!*

*Here's my DCS/Genesis at a layout visit hauling 5 USA coaches.*
*There was one steep grade that required two -8's at max power*
*but the single DCS/Genesis had very little trouble keeping up the speed.*

*DCS/Genesis flashing the lights. The front G Protocouplers had not arrived yet.
Dash-8 snowplow has closed the opening.*











Hopper is for matching up different couplers.[/b]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/01/2009 10:54 AM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/01/2009 10:44 AM
Chuck, i have 2 engines and 14 amfleet cars with 2 amtrak 50ft box cars...phase 5 paint these are really cool cars ive had them for a couple of years and done nothing with them till now. just received my order from china with 400 little people to populate the cars 1/25th scale of course for these cars.....








Nick..



Wow, 400 people?! You sure you need that many? I mean since you're only going to be able to get one person per seat you may have some extras.








This will be great to see once you get them populated as I really liked what you did with the Heavyweights. The video was great too, you should do that same thing again with these cars. 


Raymond



YA Ray, i vagly remember someone telling me i could fit only one per seat....but as usual i was right and 2 fit fine... so fine i ended useing over 650 people on all my heavyweights, there defanatly a show stopper when i bring them out..i think the amfleet cars will come out just as well. maybe even better cause the windows are bigger as are the people. i dont think i will need to use as many because i beleive i have 4 diner cars and they dont use as many...i wanted to buy some more 1/30th people to out more in my USA cars,but opon looking at how hard it will be to get the USA cars apart!!!i think the 14 that are in them are good enough...








Nick...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 01/01/2009 11:57 AM
what did 400 people cost and where did you get them? 


Scott, i buy them on ebay, if i remember correctly they were 37.00 per 100 on his home page...
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 01/01/2009 12:15 PM

Nick[/b]
*Since I was able to figure-it-out, I am sure that Raymond can!!!!*

*Here's my DCS/Genesis at a layout visit hauling 5 USA coaches.*
*There was one steep grade that required two -8's at max power*
*but the single DCS/Genesis had very little trouble keeping up the speed.*

*DCS/Genesis flashing the lights. The front G Protocouplers had not arrived yet.
Dash-8 snowplow has closed the opening.*











Hopper is for matching up different couplers.[/b]












The other Ray,
that loco and cars looks great Ray, flashing light are cool as ****.....we need to get you a video camera so you can shoot some video.....maybe this summer you can come to Pat mccartys open house and we can triple head them. that would make a cool video. Pats not that far from you... also you should come to the big show in middletown in feb we will have a huge display...








Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Ray.  If you ever do get a video camera turned on it would like to see that thing in action!  Do you have a pic with the new snow plow?

Did you get the protocouplers installed yet? If so were they hard to mount?


Raymond


----------

